
Learn Latin, Old English, Sanskrit, Classical Greek and Other Ancient Languages - phasnox
http://www.openculture.com/2014/01/learn-latin-old-english-sanskrit-classical-greek-other-ancient-languages-in-10-lessons.html
======
PostOnce
I'm kind of disappointed this isn't higher; I regret not upvoting it yesterday
before I fell asleep.

I have wanted and seen that others on the forums have wanted Old English and
Latin added to Duolingo. There seem not to be many resources for learning OE
(but the few that there are, are pretty good.)

Anyway, thanks for the link. I will lean heavily on it.

------
jhbadger
There are also some pretty obscure ancient languages there -- besides the
obvious Latin, Greek, and OE, there's things like Tocharian and Gothic, which
I've never seen more than just the names of, but there's actual lessons on the
site!

------
kahrkunne
My advice for those who want to learn Latin: Don't. It's a horrible language.

Fuck you Livy I still get nightmares.

------
woliveirajr
[2014]

Learn those languages in just 10 lessons...

